# أيضًا / أيضاً



## linguist786

elroy said:


> ملاحظة: بالعربية نقول "نون التأنيث" وتنوين الفتح في كلمة "أيضًا" يُكتب على الضاد ولا على الألف.​


 

شكراً على تصحيح يا إلياس. أما "أيضا", أظن أن أيضاً هو خير من أيضًا - في قاموسي هو هكذا أيضاً 
​


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> شكراً على التصحيح يا إلياس. أما بالنسبة لـ"أيضا", أظن أن أيضاً هو أصح/أفضل من أيضًا - في قاموسي هو هكذا أيضاً
> ​


بالرغم من نتائج جوجل وقاموسك، فإن "إيضًا" هي التهجية الصحيحة.  أما "أيضاً" فهي غلطة شائعة جدًا ولا يفاجئني أبدًا وجود عدد أكبر من النتائج لها.  إن تنوين الفتح يُكتب على الحرف الذي يسبق الألف في حال وجود ألف في نهاية الكلمة.​


----------



## abusaf

> أما بالنسبة لـ"أيضا",فأظن


كلمة "أما" تستلزم "فــ" في بداية الجزء الإخباري من الجملة على حد علمي المحدود. أما موضع تنوين الفتح في كلمة "أيضا" فغالبا ما أجده مكتوبا فوق حرف الضاد في السياقات الرسمية مثل الكتب العلمية وما إلى ذلك, وأجده مكتوبا فوق الألف في السياقات غير الرسمية, مثل في المنتديات وما يشبه ذلك. لذلك يُستحسن أخذ الحيطة حينما يُجري المرء بحثا في جوجل بغيةً معرفة صحة كلمة ما, هل نتائج البحث تتألف من مواقع موثوقة بها؟ أم أنها مجرد منتديات يمكن لأي واحد المشاركة فيها سواء كان مثقفا أو لا. فلهذا أرى من الأفضل الاهتمام بنوعية النتائج وليس فقط بعددها.


و الله أعلم
وأرحّب بتصحيحاتكم و اقتراحاتكم فيما يخص كتابتي​


----------



## elroy

معك حق بالنسبة لـ"فـ".  بيدو أنني لم أقرأ جملة محمد بتمعن.  

أما بخصوص "أيضًا" فإنك على حق كليًا.  كما سبق وقلت إن كتابة التنوين على الألف غلطة شائعة جدًا في العالم العربي.

لم أجد في مشاركتك الممتازة لغويًا كالعادة إلا خطأ واحدًا صغيرًا. كان عليك أن تكتب "مواقع *موثوق* بها" (دون تاء مربوطة).
​


----------



## zooz

أنا شخصياً لم يسبق أن مرّ على ناظري مثل هذا الخطأ حتى في أيام المدرسة واتعجّبُ مما قرأت من نتائج غوغل ومن أنه خطأٌ شائع. مأخذٌ آخر نضيفه لأسباب عدم الوثوق بغوغل (فيما يخص قواعد اللغة العربية)، وكما قال أحد أصدقائنا: دعك من غوغل وعليك بالمُنتدى

​


----------



## elroy

zooz said:


> شخصياً​


ولكن انظر يا أخي إلى تهجيتك للكلمة أعلاه!   ألعل ذلك كان خطأ مطبعيًا (وليس مطبعياً!  )؟​


----------



## abusaf

إذن, نقول "أنا أجريت تحقيقًا" وليس "أنا أجريت تحقيقاً"..نعم؟


على فكرة: تأكيدا على موضع التنوين

http://dictionary.sakhr.com/idrisidic_2MM.asp?Lang=E-A&Sub=%cc%cf%c7​


----------



## suma

Excuse me but with the very small Arabic font, it's sometimes difficult to discern what's written.

But are you guys debating whether or not the tanween fathah is written over the DaaD or over the alef?


----------



## elroy

abusaf said:


> إذن, نقول "أنا أجريت تحقيقًا" وليس "أنا أجريت تحقيقاً"..نعم؟​


نعم.  هذا صحيح.​


suma said:


> But are you guys debating whether or not the tanween fathah is written over the DaaD or over the alef?


 Yes, except it's not so much of a debate because we all agree it should be written over the Daad (well, except for Linguist, but we'll have him convinced in no time ).


----------



## zooz

elroy said:


> ولكن انظر يا أخي إلى تهجيتك للكلمة أعلاه!   ألعل ذلك كان خطأ مطبعيًا (وليس مطبعياً!  )؟​



حسناً، أنا الآن ضائعٌ تماماً. أعتقد أني قرأت الموضوع بدون امعان. إذن *أيضًا *تُكتبُ هكذا وليس *أيضاً؟؟؟؟

*أما وأني مصعوق!! إذن فما سبب كتابتها على هذا النحو؟​


----------



## linguist786

Haha.. I like this thread 

Yes, I am now convinced that أيضًا is the right one.

Abusaf, what you said about the quality of the results (and not just the number!) is very true - I must bear that in mind next time!


شكراً جزيلاً على الجميع لالخدمة القيمة في هذا الموضوع! ​


----------



## cherine

zooz said:


> حسناً، أنا الآن ضائعٌ تماماً. أعتقد أني قرأت الموضوع بدون امعان. إذن *أيضًا *تُكتبُ هكذا وليس *أيضاً؟؟؟؟*
> 
> **
> أما وأني مصعوق!! إذن فما سبب كتابتها على هذا النحو؟​



أعتقد أن السبب هو أن الفتحتين هما علامة تشكيل الحرف السابق للألف وليس للألف نفسها. عن نفسي، لا أكتب الفتحتين فوق (بعد) الألف إلا في حالة واحدة: لاً ، لأن غير ذلك يعطي هذه النتيجة لًا


linguist786 said:


> شكراً جزيلاً على الجميع لالخدمة القيمة في هذا الموضوع!


هل تمانع في تصويب بسيط ؟
الشكر يكون للإنسان على شيء: أي نقول : شكرًا للجميع على الخدمة.
كذلك، عندما نضيف اللام لكلمة مُعرَّفة، نحذف منها الألف : للخدمة.​


----------



## linguist786

cherine said:


> هل تمانع في تصويب بسيط ؟
> الشكر يكون للإنسان على شيء: أي نقول : شكرًا للجميع على الخدمة.
> كذلك، عندما نضيف اللام لكلمة مُعرَّفة، نحذف منها الألف : للخدمة.


Never! Your corrections are a vital part of the development of my Arabic!  Thanks so much.
By the way, what exactly do you mean by "كلمة مُعرَّفة"? ("a known word"?)

Another thing which has just popped into my head:
If the "correct" spelling of "ayDan" is أيضًا, then should "shukran" be spelt شكرًا ? (I must say, شكرًا does look "tidier" and somehow more "correct" than ولكن الله أعلم ...شكراً)

Comments appreciated


----------



## elroy

zooz said:


> حسناً، أنا الآن ضائعٌ تماماً. أعتقد أني قرأت الموضوع بدون امعان. إذن *أيضًا *تُكتبُ هكذا وليس *أيضاً؟؟؟*​
> **
> أما وأني مصعوق!! إذن فما سبب كتابتها على هذا النحو؟​



نعم، الكتابة الصحيحة هي "أيضًا" (وذلك ينطبق على "حسنًا" و "تمامًا" أيضًا). السبب هو أن التنوين يُلفظ مباشرة بعد الحرف الذي يسبق الألف ولا بعد الألف. أي أننا نقول ay*Dan* ولا ayDaa-an . إن الإلف تُكتب ولا تُلفظ وموقعها *بعد* التنوين. ولكن كما قلت إن كتابة التنوين على الألف خطأ شائع لا يلفت نظر أحدٍ إلا الذين يعرفون القاعدة (أنا أيضًا لم أكتشفها إلا قبل زمن قصير، ولذلك فسوف تلاحظ أنني كنت استخدم الكتابة الدارجة ولكنها خاطئة في مشاركاتي القديمة).​ 
بس متل ما بقولوا هداك يوم وهدا يوم.​
​


linguist786 said:


> By the way, what exactly do you mean by "كلمة مُعرَّفة"? ("a known word"?)


 a "defined" or "definite" word (grammatically speaking)


> Another thing which has just popped into my head:
> If the "correct" spelling of "ayDan" is أيضًا, then should "shukran" be spelt شكرًا ?


 Yes.

على فكرة أنا أيضًا أكتب التنوين على الألف في حالة أن الألف تسبقها لام: *لاً*​


----------



## zooz

elroy said:


> بس متل ما بقولوا هداك يوم وهدا يوم.


ولك يازلمة ما خلنتيش اشوف ولا يوم منهم!!


في الحقيقة يجب أن أتحرى حول هذه المسألة بمزيدٍ من التمحيص، رغم أن ذلك سيستغرق "بعض" الوقت
​


----------



## juju33

*لا أظن أن كتابة التنوين على الضاد هو الصحيح أو حتى على الحرف الذي قبل الألف وقد عدت بذلك إلى القرآن الكريم ... التنوين دائما على الألف ؟ وإن كان 
الأمر كما ذكر خطأ شائعا فعليه أن يكون محدثا لا قديما قدم اللغة ؟
ثم إن التنوين يعامل بالكتابة العروضية معاملة الحرف المستقل ويبدل نونا ... إضافة إلى أن التنوين لا يأتي إلا في أخر الكلمة لا بأولها أو وسطها أو حتى ما قبل آخرها ؟*​


----------



## cherine

مرحبًا بك في المنتدى يا جوجو
 
في أي مصحف نظرت ؟ فقد رجعتُ إلى المصحف ووجدت التنوين مكتوبًا على الحرف السابق للألف! أما فيما يتعلق بالتقطيع العروضي، فكَوْن التنوين يُستعاض عنه بالنون لا يؤثر على ترتيب كتابة التنوين والألف.​​


----------



## juju33

بداية شكرا على الترحيب أما بعد 
فالتنوين لم يكن على الحرف ما قبل الألف بل على الألف نفسها ولكن من المعروف أن التنوين يكتب ضمن المفردة وليس خارجها فالأمر لم يكن أكثر من خداع بصري , وإليك قاعدة التنوين المعتمدة في اللغة العربية
*يكتب تنوين النصب على ألف في نهاية الكلمة دائماً ما عدا في مواضع أربعة* 
*( إذا انتهت الكلمة بتاء مربوطة (بدايةً
( إذا انتهت الكلمة ألف مقصورة (مدىً
( إذا انتهت الكلمة بألف مهموزة (بدأً
(إذا انتهت الكلمة بهمزة        (بناءً*

*وكتأكيد لفظي حاولي قراءة أيضًا .... مع مراعاة التشكيل لتلاحظي أن التنوين ليس على الضاد فمن المستحيل لفظ التنوين ثم إطلاق الألف*​​


----------



## elroy

مرحبا مني أيضًا (أو أيضاً  ).​

إن الملاحظة حول اللفظ لا تقنعني فالألف لا تلفظ على جميع الحالات. أما ولو أردنا أن نلفظها لكان علينا أن نقرأ "أيضاً" هكذا: ayDaa-an​ 
أما السؤال الجذري فهو يتعلق بكتابة تنوين الفتح في حالة وجود ألف صامتة. أنا دائمًا كتبت التنوين على الألف حتى قيل لي أن ذلك خطأ شائع وأنه يجب أن يكتب على الحرف الذي يسبق الألف، أي آخر حروف الكلمة في الحالات الأخرى.​​


----------



## cherine

juju33 said:


> *يكتب تنوين النصب على ألف في نهاية الكلمة دائماً ما عدا في مواضع أربعة*
> *( إذا انتهت الكلمة بتاء مربوطة (بدايةً*
> *( إذا انتهت الكلمة ألف مقصورة (مدىً*
> *( إذا انتهت الكلمة بألف مهموزة (بدأً*
> *(إذا انتهت الكلمة بهمزة (بناءً*​
> 
> *وكتأكيد لفظي حاولي قراءة أيضًا .... مع مراعاة التشكيل لتلاحظي أن التنوين ليس على الضاد فمن المستحيل لفظ التنوين ثم إطلاق الألف *​


 
مثلما قال إلروي، فإن موضع التنوين من الألف لا يؤثر في القراءة.
أما فيما يخص الأمثلة التي سُـقْـتَها، فإذا قسنا علينا أعتقد أنه سيكون علينا أن نضع التنوين دومًا على آخر حرف في الكلمة. ولمّا كان الحرف الذي يسبق الألف هو الحرف الأخير في الكلمة (بما أن الألف نفسها ليست إلا علامة تشكيل/علامة تنوين) فذلك يعني أن التنوين مكانه على ذلك الحرف وليس على الألف نفسها. ​​


----------



## juju33

إلى إصدقاء المنتدى في جدال أيضا ... تحية طيبة وبعد
ما قدمته لكم إحدى قواعد اللغة العربية ... فلم أبتدعها أو أخترعها ... أما ما تقدم عن الأخطاء الشائعة فالخطأ الشائع يرتبط بالعوام  أي باللهجة العامية ... أنا خريجة أدب عربي وقد قمت بكتابة القاعدة التي تعلم في المدارس لكم فلماذا هذا الجدل ؟ أليس الهدف من النقاش الوصول إلى الحقيقة ام أن فكرة النقاش هو الهدف
أما بالنسبة إلروي لماذا لم تقنعك حجة اللفظ ومن قال لك أن الألف تهمل ؟
فلنبدل التنوين بالفتح ماذا يصبح لديك ؟ أيضا مع إطلاق الألف ...بالطبع كما تعلم فالألف هنا ساكنة وهي لا تقبل إلا السكون أو تنوين النصب ...و أتمنى أن لا ترد علي بقول أن الألف هي الفتحة الملفوظة على الضاض فأكيد هناك فرق بين لفظة أيضَ و أيضَاْ ... وأتمنى بالمقابل أن تخبرنا ما المرجع الذي اعتمدت عليه في إثبات أن التنوين على الألف خطأ شائع ... أما بالنسبة لحجتي تستطيع  الرجوع إلى ألفية ابن مالك المشهورة في أقدم جامع لقواعد اللغة العربية​​


----------



## elroy

ليس لي مرجع فكما سبق وقلت إن هذا شيء قيل لي وبالحقيقة أقنعني فإن كتابة التنوين على الضاد أكثر منطقية من كتابته على الألف. إن ابنة خالتي أيضًا خريجة أدب عربي وهي توافقني رأيي أن ذلك خطأ شائع.​ 
إن لفظ "أيضَ" يختلف دون أدنى شك عن لفظ "أيضَا" ولكن الفرق هنا أن الألف ليست ساكنة. أما الألف التي ترفق التنوين فهي ساكنة ولا تؤثر بتاتًا على لفظ الكلمة. لذلك قلت إن حجة اللفظ لا تقنعني.​ 
أخيرًا أود أن أؤكد لك أن لا أحد هنا يناقش فقط لهدف المناقشة بل إننا نأتي بآراء مختلفة نحن مقتنعون بها، ونحن دائمًا مستعدون أن نصغي لآراء أخرى. أنا أول من يتقبل وجهة نظر مختلفة إذا اقتنعت بها، وإني متأكد أن الآخرين يشاركونني هذا الأسلوب.​


----------



## juju33

الصديق إلروي
إن الألف هنا وجدت لحمل التنوين لأن الحرف بالعادة يكون مشغولا بحركته , وعلى كل حال فأن الألف من المستحيل أن تحرك فهي تقبل السكون فقط أو التنوين ...لأن لفظها مع حركات أخرى مستحيل أو ثقيل ... وهذا ما يقال له للتعذر أو للثقل ... وبكل بساطة لتتأكد من أن الأمر ليس خطأ شائعا تستطيع العودة لأي كتاب ترغب به طبعا من كتب جهابذة الأدب العربي للتأكد من وضع التنوين وتستطيع قراءة نهج البلاغة مثلا أو كتب مصطفى صادق الرافعي (وحي القلم ) وهذه الكتب مشكلة ومنونة وأقول مرة أخرى الخطأ الشائع يكون بين العوام ولا يستخدمه المختصون في هذا المجال و لا أقول عن نفسي لأنني بعد في أول الطريق بل أعني أهل الاختصاص مما ذكرتهم سابقا​​


----------

